# Batiente



## TRONIC

Saludos.

Quisiera saber si existe una palabra concreta en inglés para definir al lado opuesto a las bisagras de una puerta; es decir, el lado de la cerradura.


----------



## Mattterhorn

Yo creo que se dice 'rebate' pero me gustaría que lo confirmara algún nativo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Bueno, no creo que exista una palabra en inglés para designar esto:





TRONIC said:


> ... lado opuesto a las bisagras de una puerta; es decir, el lado de la cerradura.


Sin embargo, en el lema batiente del DRAE, las definiciones que se relacionan con puerta son:


> *2*. m. Parte del cerco de las hojas de puertas, ventanas y otras cosas semejantes, en que se detienen y baten cuando se cierran.
> *3*. m. Cada una de las hojas de una puerta o ventana.
> *4*. m. Mamperlán de escalones o puertas.


Traducciones son, respectivamente: 
*2*. Doorstop/Doorjamb 
*3*. Door panel 
*4*. Nosing
​Obviamente, ninguno de estos corresponde a la descripción dada.


----------



## DrBen77

*I think* that it's 'door jamb', or simply 'jamb'.  (But perhaps this signifies both sides, in the area where the door overlaps the frame).

In any case, it's a rare word and not understood my most native English speakers, so perhaps 'the side with the lock/latch/handle/etc' is better.

I think a rebate is the concave corner into which a door sits when it closes.

(Apologies for replying to this thread in English, my Spanish isn't good enough yet!)


----------



## coolbrowne

What you are referring to are the "*stiles*" (the door jambs are actually the vertical parts _of the frame_)





DrBen77 said:


> *I think* that it's 'door jamb', or simply 'jamb'. (But perhaps this signifies both sides, in the area where the door overlaps the frame).


But (regarding "stiles" ) I think this applies:





DrBen77 said:


> ... not understood my most native English speakers...


Regards


----------



## DrBen77

Never heard of stiles, but it sounds right... so I agree on both points


----------



## Mattterhorn

Batiente es la parte del marco en la que la hoja apoya cuando se cierra la puerta.
I think it fits very well the definition of 'rebate' given by DrBen77: the concave corner into which a door sits when it closes.


----------



## Mattterhorn

I think 'jamb' means 'jamba': moldura decorativa que se fija en la parte externa del marco y el dintel de la puerta.


----------



## coolbrowne

Sí, esta es la definición *2* de DRAE (arriba)





Mattterhorn said:


> Batiente es la parte del marco en la que la hoja apoya cuando se cierra la puerta...


El término más común es *doorstop*. De todas maneras, no coincide con la definición de *TRONIC*.

Aquí un elejemplo de falso amigo:





Mattterhorn said:


> I think 'jamb' means 'jamba': moldura decorativa que se fija en la parte externa del marco y el dintel de la puerta.


La similitud engaña (arriba hay un enlace para "door jamb").

Saludos


----------



## Mattterhorn

Según ese dibujo 'jamb' significa marco.
No lo veo claro porque 'marco' es 'frame'...


----------



## Mattterhorn

coolbrowne said:


> Sí, esta es la definición *2* de DRAE (arriba)El término más común es *doorstop*. De todas maneras, no coincide con la definición de *TRONIC*.
> 
> Aquí un elejemplo de falso amigo:La similitud engaña (arriba hay un enlace para "door jamb").
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Cómo se dice JAMBA en inglés?


----------



## Mattterhorn

En español JAMBA es la moldura decorativa que se pone en los laterales sobre el MARCO y BATIENTE es la parte del pre-marco donde golpea la puerta cuando la cierras.

How do you say this three words in capitals in English?


----------



## DrBen77

(Using only the information in this thread..!) I suppose that
jamba = no-one (yet!) knows
marco = frame
batiente = there is no word for this
Please correct me if this is a misrepresentation.  Perhaps we need a new thread for those extra words?


----------



## TRONIC

Teniendo en cuenta la definición de batiente aportada por coolbrowne, creo que ésa no era la palabra que yo estaba buscando, ni siquiera en español, aunque ha generado un interesante debate...

Mi intención era definir la posición de un sensor cuyo soporte debería estar situado en la zona del dintel más cercana al lado de la puerta (abisagrada) que más tarda en alcanzar el batiente cuando se está cerrando; éste suele ser el lado del tirador y la cerradura.


----------

